# TM KBS Black Shaft



## Jason252 (20 d ago)

Good morning all, new guy here. I was wondering if anyone knew the inside diameter of the KBS black shafts that come in the Spider S putters. I need to add an extension but not sure which size to get. I looked on the KBS website but couldn't find anything on the putter shafts. Looks like all the iron shafts are 0.600 OD. Thanks for any help


----------



## Len the Amateur (Apr 6, 2021)

Unlikely we'll know BUT you could get an inexpensive set of calipers (manual for $5 or battery for $10) on amazon and measure it yourself to ensure it's right


----------

